# Ceviche



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

This list will be for a one gallon jug, you can make it as large or small as you decide, just adjust ingredients. Keep in mind, I learned this from an ol Panamanian buddy of mine and his measuring and mixing was kinda prehistoric, but the man was amazing, he could make anything that comes from the sea eadible, weather it swims, crawls or sticks to rocks. Allright first off Ingredients:

2-3 LBS Fish (firm meat) or shrimp, scallop, octopus etc.

cillantro (1 bushell)

celery (one bushell)

red onion (1 1/2 large)

sweet onion (1 1/2 large)

jalapeno (5-6) seeded if you like spicey, unseeded if not

lemon juice (large bottle)

vinegar (white)

salt, pepper, sugar

Begin buy cutting meat into small cubes, approx 1/2 to 1 in. Put cut meat into large glass bowl or jar and cover completly with lemon juice, this is the only cooking process, place into fridge while you are preparing your vege's, this will allow for ample cooking time. Next is the time consuming part, cutting up vegiee's. I chunk my veggie's and run them through a food processor to the consistency I want, you can just dice all materials to the size you like, but Iam not that patient. With the cillantro, I pull all the leaves off and run the leaves through with all my veggie's, this seems to be the easiest way to chop them down fine. Next check your meat, it should be white, kinda opaque/ pearl in appearence by now, usually only takes about 20-30 min or so, you can give it a once stir through about midway during veggie prep to be sure. If meat is ready, simply drain off lemon juice, dont strain just drain off allowing a small amount to stay amongst the meat for flavor. Now mix all ingredients into glass jar and add small amout of vinegar to give a salsa like consistency, add palm full of salt, pepper and sugar and you are good to go, keep refridgerated.

DO'S: Try all types of fish and sea creatures, a mixture is even tastier. There is no set ways or ingredients to use, be experimentive. I have used octopus, sea urchin, bordeau shells, conch, shrimp, scallops. As far as fish, AJ, grouper, snapper, snook, redfish, your firm fish is best, stay away from mackerals or any soft meat.

DONT'S: Due to the vinegar and lemon juice content, avoid using metal utensils to spoon it out of the container, these ingredients are very acidic and can break down the metal and spoil your beer drinking extravaganza dish. This stuff will last a lot longer than will be around if its kept cold, iced or fridged. Best containers are glass, if you can a giant pickle jar is great or any glass jar.

Hope this gets you fired up, I am just writing it. I am available anytime for get togethers and beer drinking and making ceviche 101. Any questions just pm me. Thanks again for the spring bash, great time.


----------



## mickeyt1reef (Jan 5, 2010)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I love *Ceviche!!!! *N<SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">ice post, been wanting to make my own, you just motivated me!!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

This stuff is the junk. It was a huge hit at the fish fry. Ill be making some this weekend.


----------



## Chuck K. (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks pretty darn good. I'm going to have to give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds good but a whole bushell of cilantro and celery??:shedeviloke


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

A bushell meaning what you can buy it in at Wally world in the veggie department, bag of celery and a clump of cilantro in the twist wrap.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Glad I read to the end 'cuz I was ready to try to cram 2 bushels into a gallon bowl and I knew mrs.hogdogs would have beat me about the head and neck with the resulting mess:crazy:
Brent


----------

